# channel crossing discounts



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just wondered if anyone knew of any cross channel discounts codes at the moment. I know of the seafrance one (Jan11BVP).

Just wondered if there were any more?

cheers

sew


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*channel crossing discount codes*

i think jan11 finishes this weekend


----------



## Old_Adventurer (May 13, 2005)

Just booked my SeaFrance crossing using the discount code mentioned. (I got this code from being a previous customer). Travelling out in late May, returning late June, £58 return. I think you will have a job to beat that. just avoid the half term, and weekends of course.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Discounts on ferries apear to be as rare as rocking horse droppings at the moment Stew.

Dave p


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The Seafrance discount ends today.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Leaflet came with CC magazine yesterday.

Travel Norfolkline Dover-Dunkirk

outbound on a Sunday £27

inbound on a Friday £27





Trevor


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

trevorf said:


> Leaflet came with CC magazine yesterday.
> 
> Travel Norfolkline Dover-Dunkirk
> 
> ...


Booked this deal in November and posted about it.
Good daytime times and still available as just checked.
Can't fault it!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

have just used both motorhomefacts and jan 11 codes with seafrance out 7june return 14 july to fit in with school holidays jan 11 £50 cheaper than mhf so booked return £83 
thanks everyone 
dragabed


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, just tried the Jan11 code - £52 cheaper - if only I knew when I was going abroad!!
Can you tell me where you get the information on these discounts?


----------



## waterloo (Mar 6, 2009)

*I used my tesco vouchers*

Hi
I have just booked my van + 2 dogs on Eurotunnel one way using £25 Tesco vouchers + £10cash.
The vouchers are worth £75 when you exchange them.
If you book both ways then it is very cheap, and only 35 minutes journey, and the dogs travel in the van--magic
terry


----------

